
China was on its way to becoming more democratic. What happened? - smacktoward
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/02/can-anything-stop-xi-jinpings-power-grab-in-china.html
======
rbanffy
It sure is on its way to become capitalist. It's just that capitalism works a
lot better without democracy.

